# Hello from TX



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Andrew, you will learn a lot here at this site, there are a lot of good people here.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome Andrew. Good to start with a class, should save you about one million wrong turns! :applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Andrew!


----------



## WillieBee (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello

I am also a newbie to this hobby and will be atending a course next spring. I'll try and everything ready before then, so I can get up and runing as soon as possible in 2013.

I live in the north east of England, so the summer isn't too long. I am lucky though, there is a well known expert on the hobby, who lives in my town. he keeps bees at home and says damp can cause problems, rather than cold.

Hopefully I'll be OK


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, fellow Texas. I'm in Spicewood.

Sondra


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Apr 23, 2012)

anybody out there have africanized bees ( killer bees ) I have two one in my shop wall and one in the eave, should I kill them are save them.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

How do you know for sure they're Africanized?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

*Welcome Bee McGee *

I'd recommend Metrobeekeepers. I think they meet next Monday. 

More important for a new person would be their Club outing to visit member's hives *this Saturday*. Contact Stan Key (info at the link above) to get the particulars.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Welcome Bee McGee *

On the back of the house in the eave they have been there for at least 3 years. I was mowing and they went wild and I also got stung had to put on my bee suit now to mow, they also will follow you for a very long way before they give up.
The ones in my shop wall have been there for about 3 months and act the same way. I set about 4 feet from the wall and never bothered them however they were all around me and trying to sting me so also walk a very long way before they gave up.
When I was growing up Dad had honey bees and we could go up to them and they would not sting you and we had no bee suits, also with these I used my smoker on them and that only made them madder.
I do not won’t to kill them, because I run a farm called SIX MILE PIC-N-PAC PRODUCE and the bees pollinate the vegetable plants. 
I noticed they are getting meaner by the day and I know there only trying to protect their hive.
I have read were they replacing the queen with a good queen and that does not work.
I have built my own bee hives, bee vac, supers, and broads and have bee suit, and smoker. 
I’m going to get them into the hive and see what happens. . I was told here in Texas there are no more good bee’s there all Africanized bees what do you say about that.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

alexanderbuzzsaw said:


> anybody out there have africanized bees ( killer bees ) I have two one in my shop wall and one in the eave, should I kill them are save them.


Alexander, you will have more responses to your question about those bees if you start a thread in the bee forum.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Welcome Bee McGee *

You're going to try and hive them and requeen? Please keep us posted.

I know quite a few beeks in the area who say their bees are nice as can be. Mine included, which, BTW, are from B Weaver out of Navasota, and are part Africanized. You might try a queen or two from them. They apparently don't have any now, but will soon.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Welcome Bee McGee *

Thanks I will check with them


----------

